# Me and Uber has same insurance + what if million is not enough



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

My insurance is James River insurance, so what happens if I get in accident ? Will James River argue that James River should pay for it  I went to a State Farm agent, but on policy is always james river insurance will cover that and that, nothing about State farm weirdly enough. I even first thought my agent name was James River.
Also, one day i picked up 4 guys - three black and one white dude go from downtown club to a strip club. They were drunk and started showing me photos and some articles about themselves. they claimed to be a New England Patriots players. I know nothing about sports, so I just thought they were lying but later I found out New England patriots did play in my town and got there a week earlier, around the time i picked them up for a training. My question is- if each of them make let's say 25 mil. a year, what would 1 mil James River insurance do for them ? that would cover like a week of their pay, right ?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

7Miles said:


> My insurance is James River insurance, so what happens if I get in accident ? Will James River argue that James River should pay for it  I went to a State Farm agent, but on policy is always james river insurance will cover that and that, nothing about State farm weirdly enough. I even first thought my agent name was James River.
> Also, one day i picked up 4 guys - three black and one white dude go from downtown club to a strip club. They were drunk and started showing me photos and some articles about themselves. they claimed to be a New England Patriots players. I know nothing about sports, so I just thought they were lying but later I found out New England patriots did play in my town and got there a week earlier, around the time i picked them up for a training. My question is- if each of them make let's say 25 mil. a year, what would 1 mil James River insurance do for them ? that would cover like a week of their pay, right ?


1mil wouldnt be paid out unless in the worth case scenario (death, paralyzation etc)
but couple things
- would be interesting to debate if james rivers 1 covers it or james rivers 2 covers it,worse yet,if both james deny
- any reason why you mentioned the race of the guys?


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> - any reason why you mentioned the race of the guys?


Yes, so you ask me about that. I think I have accomplished it.


----------

